# How many 38 bluebirds are out there?



## Nickinator (May 7, 2013)

*
Updated Count 11/2014 on post #111*

Well this is what I have compiled of how many I have found out there. If you know of any that are not on this list (or) any of these are the same bike Please let me know. I am missing the picture from the red one about a month ago from ebay if any one has a picture of it could you please add it.   Thanks, Nick.
3 spring deluxes
1 fall deluxe
9 fall standards


----------



## Nickinator (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 7, 2013)

Someone should set up a registry for the rarest of bikes. Keep track of who has them, there serial number, their condition, and other vital information.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 7, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> Someone should set up a registry for the rarest of bikes. Keep track of who has them, there serial number, their condition, and other vital information.




Great idea and I nominate Stinky Sullivan for this task...all those in favor say "Aye."
Chris


----------



## rockabillyjay (May 7, 2013)

I sold one on eBay years ago..to someone in San Diego I think..it was a project..frame, rack, chainguard, fork, etc..no tank. Not sure if that counts for your registry..I'll try to dig up some pics


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (May 7, 2013)

*3*

Post #1 pic 7 & 10 were mine
Post #2 pic 1 is mine


----------



## Nickinator (May 7, 2013)

It would be great to have a picture of it. just trying to get a real number here.

Nick.


rockabillyjay said:


> I sold one on eBay years ago..to someone in San Diego I think..it was a project..frame, rack, chainguard, fork, etc..no tank. Not sure if that counts for your registry..I'll try to dig up some pics


----------



## Coaster Brake (May 7, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Great idea and I nominate Stinky Sullivan for this task...all those in favor say "Aye."
> Chris




Aye!







Darn minimum character requirement


----------



## Nickinator (May 7, 2013)

Is 7 and 10 the same bike?



prewarbikes4sale said:


> Post #1 pic 7 & 10 were mine
> Post #2 pic 1 is mine


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (May 7, 2013)

*3*

............


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (May 7, 2013)

*Memory test*



Nickinator said:


> Is 7 and 10 the same bike?




No they are not


----------



## Nickinator (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (May 7, 2013)

*No*



Nickinator said:


> Thanks for the info




No they are not....it was a duplicate post


----------



## Gary Mc (May 7, 2013)

*Ebay one you are missing*

Here are the photos of the ebay one you are missing Nick.


----------



## Nickinator (May 7, 2013)

*Thanks Gary!*

Thanks a million Gary!


----------



## looneymatthew (May 7, 2013)

*great idea*

i agree with others . sharp idea. they should create a registry. for prewar bikes of rarity just keep a running list.    dont they do that with rare muscle cars.


aye .... i vote for stinky
                                                then people wont be speculating how rare certain year/models are based on hearsay.  and if there are only a handfull documented pics //ser.# # ect.   


anyways great idea if some one hasnt started the process allready... or did it just start?

i vote for stinky again aye




Stinky_Sullivan said:


> Someone should set up a registry for the rarest of bikes. Keep track of who has them, there serial number, their condition, and other vital information.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 7, 2013)

We've had this discussion in the past and I thinkk there would be a lot of disagreement on what should be in the registry e.g. only original bikes? rare bikes or desirable bikes? For instance I wouldn't call an Aerocycle or early Bluebird exactly rare but they are desirable whereas there are many rare bikes that have little interest. But I'll go ahead and endorse the nomination for Stinky to head up the project! V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (May 7, 2013)

*cataloging*

Im beginning the process right now. Im starting with 38 bluebirds, there will be more threads to come with rarer bicycles but this one is just the bottom layer of the registry.

Nick.


----------



## looneymatthew (May 7, 2013)

*Like stinky said*

Ser#  cond.  Vital info.   

Whether it is restored or orig. Its not a repro.   

As long as its started as a orig . Bike i believe it should have enough merit to register. 
 It seem like most are more intrested in documenting prewar bikes that collecters get exited about.
Try to see if there is record of orig production #s how many were made and how many are left . "survived the war" if there are under 300 i think that would be considered rare  if under 100 uber rare under 10  priceless. It will also just increase the value of current collectors bikes . 

But maybe im totally wrong .. Sometimes mystery of whats really out there is better.











freqman1 said:


> we've had this discussion in the past and i thinkk there would be a lot of disagreement on what should be in the registry e.g. Only original bikes? Rare bikes or desirable bikes? For instance i wouldn't call an aerocycle or early bluebird exactly rare but they are desirable whereas there are many rare bikes that have little interest. But i'll go ahead and endorse the nomination for stinky to head up the project! V/r shawn


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 7, 2013)

The frame IS the bike. That's the part with the serial number. If there was a bare Blue Bird frame somewhere, it's location and condition should go in the registry. Potentially, ALL bikes could go in the registry. Most bikes wouldn't because most people wouldn't bother submitting the really common bikes. However, if you had a complete bike or even just a frame you wanted to enter into the registry, why not? It's just information. It's not like it's taking up room on a shelf.

Photos are a different issue. There's no need for photos of bare frames except in the case of the rarest bikes or bikes of a particular vintage. If offline storage were being used, photos of every entry could be kept if submitted. Online storage is expensive. Offline storage is cheap.

The registry WOULD need basic defined boundaries though. Who gives a hoot about chi-crap Walmart bikes? I think specific brands and minimum vintage would be sufficient parameters at first.

It's too big of a task to do broadly from the start. It would have to start just like Nick is doing. Gather the info on a specific bike then gradually expand as that info is harder to come by.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 7, 2013)

looneymatthew said:


> Ser#  cond.  Vital info.
> 
> Whether it is restored or orig. Its not a repro.
> 
> ...




I think trying to ascertain how many of any model of bike was built would be near impossible. The other point I was trying to make is that rarity doesn't necessarily equate to value or interest. Case in point 1939 Monark Speedster--I've seen pics of two one of which is the BBC bike that has lived on Ebay and, surprisingly, may be the only "bargain" they've ever offered. Another point I was trying to make regarding restored bikes is that unless there are some unique identifying features in the frame you could have a base model bike restored to a deluxe uber rare bike that would skew the numbers. I'll support any data gathering efforts but think this could be a monumental undertaking. I still nominate Stinky though! V/r Shawn


----------



## rockabillyjay (May 7, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> It would be great to have a picture of it. just trying to get a real number here.
> 
> Nick.




Digging for pics.. I sold it in 2008 to eBay member toyman$


----------



## looneymatthew (May 7, 2013)

*I hear you.*

yes a lot of work .   what would you consider rare as far as a total number of varified orig. bikes.   100- 50- 10 in the world as being known to exist.

like the schwinn double duty prewar canti. people talk about only a few existing. and the bluebirds being tracked up to 38 +  ect people are saying that is rare some people say its not . what is considered rare in the bike world as far as # of bikes of a certain model existing.

i am talking production bikes. that were advertized not highwheels or bone shakers  just balloon tire bikes . what is the top five bikes considerd the holy grail in the collectors majority opinion.
 if you could make a wish to have one bike what would it be .  anything you wanted ,time machine status   fly back to the year and buy it of the showroom floor for the retail price of that time . with all the dealer offerd extras all the bells and whissles . any color ....  anything.






Freqman1 said:


> I think trying to ascertain how many of any model of bike was built would be near impossible. The other point I was trying to make is that rarity doesn't necessarily equate to value or interest. Case in point 1939 Monark Speedster--I've seen pics of two one of which is the BBC bike that has lived on Ebay and, surprisingly, may be the only "bargain" they've ever offered. Another point I was trying to make regarding restored bikes is that unless there are some unique identifying features in the frame you could have a base model bike restored to a deluxe uber rare bike that would skew the numbers. I'll support any data gathering efforts but think this could be a monumental undertaking. I still nominate Stinky though! V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (May 7, 2013)

12 or less = rare, 6 or less uber rare.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 7, 2013)

There was one @ an auction last year in MI around the time of ML/AA. It was white, I'm not sure if it is one of the white ones included in your pics.


----------



## Nickinator (May 7, 2013)

I saw it in person, it was the leeroy Hartung bike which is listed in the above



bikewhorder said:


> There was one @ an auction last year in MI around the time of ML/AA. It was white, I'm not sure if it is one of the white ones included in your pics.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 7, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> I saw it in person, it was the leeroy Hartung bike which is listed in the above




I'm not sure were talking about the same bike, It was not from the Hartung auction, it was a different estate sale. Here's the thread I started for it but the link is dead. Chitown does confirm there was a bluebird there and I know it was one of these later ones.  

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?26882-Auctionzip-in-Michigan-4-28


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 7, 2013)

Unless the manufacturer can provide production numbers, there's no chance of getting them.

Identifying a deluxe model that was built from and original base model would be impossible. I doubt any maker kept records of how each serial number was built out. Personally, that wouldn't matter. As long as those rare parts aren't re-pop, that rare tank represents a deluxe model that once was.


----------



## Nickinator (May 7, 2013)

its the same bike... I was there it went for 3,000 the auctioneer swore it wasn't the hartung bike but I had a brief shape talking moment with him saying it was. to this day I believe it was the same bike here is a picture of it at the auction and here is the picture of the Hartung bike/  identical if you ask me.. why the owner decided to sell it so fast after he bought it is a mystery to me.










bikewhorder said:


> I'm not sure were talking about the same bike, It was not from the Hartung auction, it was a different estate sale. Here's the thread I started for it but the link is dead. Chitown does confirm there was a bluebird there and I know it was one of these later ones.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?26882-Auctionzip-in-Michigan-4-28


----------



## bikewhorder (May 7, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> its the same bike... I was there it went for 3,000 the auctioneer swore it wasn't the hartung bike but I had a brief shape talking moment with him saying it was. to this day I believe it was the same bike here is a picture of it at the auction and here is the picture of the Hartung bike/  identical if you ask me.. why the owner decided to sell it so fast after he bought it is a mystery to me.
> View attachment 95551View attachment 95552




Ok your probably right then, I got the impression looking at the auction listing that owner didn't really make a decision to sell all his bikes, it was kind of made for him if you know what I mean.


----------



## sm2501 (May 7, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Post #1 pic 7 & 10 were mine
> Post #2 pic 1 is mine




Post #1 and pictures 1 and 5 are mine.


----------



## sm2501 (May 7, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> The frame IS the bike. That's the part with the serial number. If there was a bare Blue Bird frame somewhere, it's location and condition should go in the registry. Potentially, ALL bikes could go in the registry. Most bikes wouldn't because most people wouldn't bother submitting the really common bikes. However, if you had a complete bike or even just a frame you wanted to enter into the registry, why not? It's just information. It's not like it's taking up room on a shelf.
> 
> Photos are a different issue. There's no need for photos of bare frames except in the case of the rarest bikes or bikes of a particular vintage. If offline storage were being used, photos of every entry could be kept if submitted. Online storage is expensive. Offline storage is cheap.
> 
> ...




Doesn't the 38 BB and Robin share the same frame?


----------



## Nickinator (May 7, 2013)

yes, but the bluebird frames have a shortened seat post, no headbadge screw holes or head tube grease port.

I have also seen slight differences in the down tube but that just might be from weird angles.

Nick.



sm2501 said:


> Doesn't the 38 BB and Robin share the same frame?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 7, 2013)

This is just ONE example of the stuff you would run into. Like I said a daunting task and again-rare does not necessarily = valuable. I don't think more than two of us could agree on the top five bicycles worthy of doing a registry on. But hey party on Wayne! V/r Shawn


----------



## sm2501 (May 7, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> yes, but the bluebird frames have a shortened seat post, no headbadge screw holes or head tube grease port.
> 
> I have also seen slight differences in the down tube but that just might be from weird angles.
> 
> Nick.





Shortened seat post?






as far as badge screws and grease port, great assumption, but true? I do not know. Would not surprise me to pull off my shrouds and find them...but I am probably too lazy to do it. Plausable to think that when on the assembly line, if they ran out of undrilled frames, that they would grab a drilled frame and paint it.


----------



## Nickinator (May 7, 2013)

there could be those out there that have the grease port but, it is extremely unlikely as I have viewed 4 frames now that had no grease port or head badge holes.  mine, the hartung, a striped frame and a picture of my buddies taken apart for shipping. as for the shortened seatpost comment, I was referring to the early robins that had a longer seatpost.  If you ever get the time i would love to see what the inside headtube of yours looks like scott.

Nick.



sm2501 said:


> Shortened seat post?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pelletman (May 7, 2013)

looneymatthew said:


> yes a lot of work .   what would you consider rare as far as a total number of varified orig. bikes.   100- 50- 10 in the world as being known to exist.
> 
> like the schwinn double duty prewar canti. people talk about only a few existing. and the bluebirds being tracked up to 38 +  ect people are saying that is rare some people say its not . what is considered rare in the bike world as far as # of bikes of a certain model existing.
> 
> ...




Umm, highwheels were heavily advertised, and boneshakers were advertised also.  So were hobby horses. Highwheels were definitely a production bike too, and some boneshakers and hobby horses could be called production bikes.  I do keep track of some of the early bikes, I know where most all of the Eagle high wheel safeties are, most New Rapids, many Columbias, Victors, Rudges, etc..


----------



## looneymatthew (May 7, 2013)

*there is a lot of knowledge there.*

I have a long way to go before i even learn what all the balloon tire bikes /manufacturers were . ect.   but a registery for some of the rarest  bike makes would definitely be interesting to see materialize. 

 pelletman you could input the stuff you recorded from pre 1900. 











pelletman said:


> Umm, highwheels were heavily advertised, and boneshakers were advertised also.  So were hobby horses. Highwheels were definitely a production bike too, and some boneshakers and hobby horses could be called production bikes.  I do keep track of some of the early bikes, I know where most all of the Eagle high wheel safeties are, most New Rapids, many Columbias, Victors, Rudges, etc..


----------



## krate-mayhem (May 7, 2013)

*bluebird*

Hi all



blue bird by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## Nickinator (May 7, 2013)

Hi krate mayhem, that bluebird is a 35-37   not a 38. the frame style changed in 38.

Cool picture though, Nick.



krate-mayhem said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> blue bird by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## krate-mayhem (May 7, 2013)

Should I delete my post


----------



## Nickinator (May 7, 2013)

no its fine its informative to others that don't know the difference

Nick. 



krate-mayhem said:


> Should I delete my post


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 7, 2013)

I didn't know and still don't. Can you point out the difference to me?


----------



## Nickinator (May 7, 2013)

35-37 bluebird's frames continue to the rear fender and the tank is part of the frame where as the 38 goes to the rear dropouts and the tank comes off of the frame.










Stinky_Sullivan said:


> I didn't know and still don't. Can you point out the difference to me?


----------



## newgirl (May 7, 2013)

Nickinator - I already commented on how beautiful the bottom bike is, in another thread. But holy cow - that top bike is gorgeous! (I'm just learning about Bluebirds.) The lines on that frame are amazing. What is the fender ornament?


----------



## Nickinator (May 7, 2013)

as stated in many a forums the 35-37 gets way more attention then the 38s but you rarely see the 38s in person. I enjoy the 38 a lot more then the 35-37 as its tank design is amazing with the art deco scrolling.  the emblem is a bird swooping down the away, hard to expalin so ill just show you.  





newgirl said:


> Nickinator - I already commented on how beautiful the bottom bike is, in another thread. But holy cow - that top bike is gorgeous! (I'm just learning about Bluebirds.) The lines on that frame are amazing. What is the fender ornament?


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 7, 2013)

If the '38 tank were on the '37, that would be b'chin.

I'd buy that in a repop as long as it was all metal.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 7, 2013)

What about this one?


----------



## Nickinator (May 7, 2013)

accounted for, post 1 #8



Stinky_Sullivan said:


> What about this one?


----------



## newgirl (May 7, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> as stated in many a forums the 35-37 gets way more attention then the 38s but you rarely see the 38s in person. I enjoy the 38 a lot more then the 35-37 as its tank design is amazing with the art deco scrolling.  the emblem is a bird swooping down the away, hard to explain so ill just show you.  View attachment 95636



Yeah the scrolling on the 38 is awesome. I especially like the black scrolling on the cream background. I lack the terminology to talk about what I like about the 35-37. The pointy part on the front fork where the wheel attaches, and the way the frame swoops back past the rear wheel and then the rear fender carries it further... it's so awesome! Plus who doesn't like front fender ornaments.


----------



## kos22us (May 7, 2013)

whats the handle sticking up from the rear wheel i see on some of them ?   i think i actually like the robins slighly more due to the tank style on the robin, how rare are the robins compared to the bb's ?


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 7, 2013)

Some have a 2 speed rear hub, I believe, that utilizes a shifter or it's s brake.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 7, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> accounted for, post 1 #8





The lighting in that picture makes it look different.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 7, 2013)

rockabillyjay said:


> Digging for pics.. I sold it in 2008 to eBay member toyman$




Is the $ actually part of his eBay name? I didn't think symbols were allowed.

Is he still a registered eBay member?


----------



## Nickinator (May 7, 2013)

All the deluxe 38 bluebirds should have a 2 speed suicide shifter.



Stinky_Sullivan said:


> Some have a 2 speed rear hub, I believe, that utilizes a shifter or it's s brake.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 7, 2013)

I can't tell if this is any of the bikes you've already listed.


----------



## Nickinator (May 8, 2013)

accounted for post 1 #6

Nick.


Stinky_Sullivan said:


> I can't tell if this is any of the bikes you've already listed.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 8, 2013)

Do you know where each one is?


----------



## partsguy (May 8, 2013)

As far as rarity is concerned...8,530 1955 Chevy Nomads were built and those are considered rare today. A Schwinn Corvette or Huffy Eldorado is not rare. A Western Flyer X-53 is not rare and neither is a Spaceliner. All are just common, yet very popular classic bikes. An Elgin Bluebird is rare - in the day of tv shows like "American Pickers" and "Pawn Stars", a day in which we have "Craigslist", "eBay", and "Worthpoint", how often do you see Bluebirds for sale? When one does come up, how much hype does it create?

I will say "aye" to the registry.


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 8, 2013)

Post #1 bike #3 is mine..Undergoing full restoration..Paint ALMOST done


----------



## bikewhorder (May 8, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


> Post #1 bike #3 is mine..Undergoing full restoration..Paint ALMOST done




Are you going to leave the branches in the spokes after your done restoring it?


----------



## bricycle (May 8, 2013)

I like the branch also, but the "ratty wiring" really does it for me.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 8, 2013)

One was mentioned on bikeforums.net in late 2010. The owner was told to come here for info. Is that one pictured here?


----------



## newgirl (May 8, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Are you going to leave the branches in the spokes after your done restoring it?




Ha ha! I really think the branches add a lot.


----------



## dfa242 (May 9, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


> Post #1 bike #3 is mine..Undergoing full restoration..Paint ALMOST done




Okay, Jeff - tell 'em the story of how you found this one you lucky dog...


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 9, 2013)

Ok,believe it or not..It was on Craigslist in late 2012,listed as "Vintage bicycle"... Ad read "Vintage bike. Type unknown. Cash and carry. " WITH the phone # in the ad! with grainy dark pictures,good enough that I (or any of us)knew immediately what it was..I called and called,no answer,emailed at the same time a few times..1 hour later the phone rang.."Its still available" They were 1 hour away in CT,I made it there in 45 minutes with a pocket full of cash expecting "So and so called and said its a rare bike and he'll give me $$$ for it" etc,etc..but no ..
He told me he did hot rods and Harleys (Obvious by his garage)and he saw it in a big cleanout dumpster and thought it was an early Harley..He was disappointed it was just an old bike. At this point I noticed his phone ON HIS HIP!!! I tried to leave but the nice gentleman wanted to TALK :eek:!!30 loooonnng painful minutes later (As I had my hands on a Bluebird!) I was on my way home ! And his phone NEVER rang,(I stared at his phone the whole time waiting for the calls to pour in!!) I loaded the bike and raced home and literally took the pic shown..
The bike is now almost done with resto;seat(Bob U),,chrome,NOS parts,etc..Just waiting on finishing paint the pinstriping 
Thats the story on this one..
Its amazing to me that the 3 rarest bikes Ive ever laid hands on were rescued from the scrap pile;This Bluebird,the Rex-Cycle and a Shelby Airflow(from 1995 or so);my dad bought the Shelby at a yard sale for $5! When I lived in AZ
The Shelby was leaned up against a mattress in the junk pile and asked if it was for sale and offered $5 and they said sure!Then when I came back from AZ ,I saved some parts of it from being thrown out as my dad disassembled it and put the "rusty"parts; bars,chainguard,etc in a pile to toss. "I was just going to get new chrome ones"..That bike went to a friend in AZ


----------



## oskisan (May 9, 2013)

*Here's mine*

Here's mine...


----------



## Nickinator (May 9, 2013)

thanks for posting up a picture ken! It looks great since you bought it off the bay!

Nick.



oskisan said:


> Here's mine...
> 
> View attachment 95843


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 9, 2013)

So what's the total...are we still thinking "rare?"
Chris


----------



## Nickinator (May 9, 2013)

I still think the 38s are rare themselves but not as rare as a twin cushion colson or a death bike but,  the spring deluxe models seem to be under the amount of 5.



scrubbinrims said:


> So what's the total...are we still thinking "rare?"
> Chris


----------



## bricycle (May 9, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


> Ok,believe it or not..It was on Craigslist in late 2012,listed as "Vintage bicycle"... Ad read "Vintage bike. Type unknown. Cash and carry. " WITH the phone # in the ad! with grainy dark pictures,good enough that I (or any of us)knew immediately what it was..I called and called,no answer,emailed at the same time a few times..1 hour later the phone rang.."Its still available" They were 1 hour away in CT,I made it there in 45 minutes with a pocket full of cash expecting "So and so called and said its a rare bike and he'll give me $$$ for it" etc,etc..but no ..
> He told me he did hot rods and Harleys (Obvious by his garage)and he saw it in a big cleanout dumpster and thought it was an early Harley..He was disappointed it was just an old bike. At this point I noticed his phone ON HIS HIP!!! I tried to leave but the nice gentleman wanted to TALK :eek:!!30 loooonnng painful minutes later (As I had my hands on a Bluebird!) I was on my way home ! And his phone NEVER rang,(I stared at his phone the whole time waiting for the calls to pour in!!) I loaded the bike and raced home and literally took the pic shown..
> The bike is now almost done with resto;seat(Bob U),,chrome,NOS parts,etc..Just waiting on finishing paint the pinstriping
> Thats the story on this one..
> ...




Thank you for sharing the story...I was nervous just reading it.....


----------



## bikewhorder (May 9, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Thank you for sharing the story...I was nervous just reading it.....




It would have been very tempting to flag the CL listing for removal, all's fair in war and bike collecting...


----------



## Nickinator (May 9, 2013)

*update*

update found another.


----------



## rockabillyjay (May 9, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> update found another.




Yours? whats the story?


----------



## Nickinator (May 9, 2013)

Im going to be asking around for the first few digits of the SN say 3825****   just so I can confirm and help out owners to get them all accounted for.

I am not going to ask for the whole SN but, you could give it if you wanted. This is to keep the Bikes whole SN private to the owners only.

Nick.


----------



## chitown (May 9, 2013)

From the book"Peddling Bicycles to America" By Bruce D. Epperson:

"Building the custom tooling required nearly a year."  "the bikes were a bust"

They only made 2,000 of the Skylarks and about 4,000 of the Bluebirds... and 25,000 of the Robins.


http://books.google.com/books?id=2F...Q6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=westfield bluebird&f=true


----------



## RustyK (May 9, 2013)

*Wow!*



chitown said:


> From the book"Peddling Bicycles to America" By Bruce D. Epperson:
> 
> "Building the custom tooling required nearly a year."  "the bikes were a bust"
> 
> ...




Wow, theres some great information! Makes sense, during the depression these bikes were just too expensive to sell in any numbers.


----------



## pelletman (May 9, 2013)

There was a singer Adult tandem tricycle from the 1880's at Copake a couple years ago WITHOUT the wheels and it brought about $15,000.  Saw with my own eyes, and thought the price was reasonable.  It was rescued from a dumpster on a house cleanout.  I actually heard the story from a guy at a flea market over the weekend.  It was a friend of his that pulled it out.  The wheels were in another dumpster.  The guy was kicking himself for not buying all the dumpsters, I guess there was some other good early stuff in them too..  Makes me sick..


----------



## Nickinator (May 9, 2013)

after a long search through the archives of my computer I found a whole folder on bluebirds and I forgot I had this one in there.

Nick.



rockabillyjay said:


> Yours? whats the story?


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 9, 2013)

What's with keeping the serial number private. I recently bought a bike off eBay. The seller didn't want to tell me the serial number. I told them I needed it to determine the year. They gave me just enough to confirm it was a '72 but wouldn't give the whole number. I guess I'll find out tomorrow when I pick up the bike.


----------



## Nickinator (May 9, 2013)

Its so that if your bike goes missing someone cant steal your SN and claim its theirs. thats why I dont want to know the full serial number. just the major digits. like  5424** and keep the ten and single digit mark private to the owner. 



Stinky_Sullivan said:


> What's with keeping the serial number private. I recently bought a bike off eBay. The seller didn't want to tell me the serial number. I told them I needed it to determine the year. They gave me just enough to confirm it was a '72 but wouldn't give the whole number. I guess I'll find out tomorrow when I pick up the bike.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (May 9, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> Its so that if your bike goes missing someone cant steal your SN and claim its theirs. thats why I dont want to know the full serial number. just the major digits. like  5424** and keep the ten and single digit mark private to the owner.




So let me get this straight, people really think that because someone knows the serial number of their uber rare bicycle that they can somehow stake claim to said bicycle? Like they can call the police and say that was there gramps bike that was stolen 70 years ago and I can prove it because I have the serial number? People need to spend a lot less time contemplating the worse possible scenario and a little more time enjoying there bicycles and life in general.

Now, having completed my rant I applaud anyone that wishes to take on the task of documenting the history of these bicycles...the more history we can gather and preserve the better. I would suggest that if anyone has never checked out how the BMX Museum documents bikes in a member submitted database they check it out now. GREAT resource when trying to I.D. and research vintage BMX and could be a rough template of what can be done here.
-Brian


----------



## Nickinator (May 9, 2013)

*update*

Yet another found and confirmed (dont let the robin tank fool you.  owner has confirmed it is a 38 BB frame.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 21, 2013)

Is the bike in the background the same as the one in post #1 pic #9?


----------



## Nickinator (May 21, 2013)

where was this picture taken? and was the owners name matt?


Nick.


Stinky_Sullivan said:


> Is the bike in the background the same as the one in pic #9?


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 21, 2013)

I don't know the answer to either question but I'm trying to find out. I'll keep you updated.

I take it the picture peaked your interest.

What is your opinion on the possibility that it's bike #9?


----------



## Nickinator (May 21, 2013)

it is #9 i just took a really close look.



Stinky_Sullivan said:


> I don't know the answer to either question but I'm trying to find out. I'll keep you updated.
> 
> I take it the picture peaked your interest.
> 
> What is your opinion on the possibility that it's bike #9?


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 21, 2013)

I figured it was especially after I did this.....







Got ya all excited for nothing.
Have you identified the owners and locations of all the known Bluebirds?


----------



## Nickinator (May 21, 2013)

most of them yes



Stinky_Sullivan said:


> Have you identified the owners and locations of all the known Bluebirds?


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 21, 2013)

What about #9?


----------



## Nickinator (May 21, 2013)

here is another that just popped up from this forum being posted.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 21, 2013)

Are you going to establish an actual registry or just have this thread serve as a record? I'm sure you have more detailed info in your own records on each bike.


----------



## rockabillyjay (May 21, 2013)

There is an evolving thread on a rare bmx frame ( the S&M Widowmaker ) over on BMX museum that may be of interest, if only to see how they have kept track of them.

http://bmxmuseum.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=242837


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 22, 2013)

The registry I was speaking of would be exclusively for the '38 Elgin Bluebird. Those reins are in Nick's hands as he started this thread, has all the available into, and has a Bluebird of his own. Personally, I'd expand the registry to include all the Bluebirds and gradually expand it to include other rare cruisers. I would leave the hotrods, bmx, and road bikes to someone else. Those bikes are neither in my knowledge base or scope if interest. A registry for those bikes is best served by someone that has the knowledge and interest.


----------



## rockabillyjay (May 22, 2013)

I just posted the link to show how it was done elsewhere for reference, that's all..Nick can do whatever he wants..


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 22, 2013)

Nick doesn't need a database...he can count them on his fingers (and a few toes).
Chris


----------



## Nickinator (May 22, 2013)

true, I just need to update every so often what the bikes look like now. It would also be nice to own the Sn as if a new one is discover by accident and would help me figure out the data on them,



scrubbinrims said:


> Nick doesn't need a database...he can count them on his fingers (and a few toes).
> Chris


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 22, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> where was this picture taken? and was the owners name matt?
> 
> 
> Nick.




The picture was taken at Greenline. I have no idea where that is but I'd bet you guys do. I was told the owner might be at this weekends show. I'll see if I can find out the guys name.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 23, 2013)

So far, the count is at 17.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 23, 2013)

2speed's frame makes 18.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=236866


----------



## Nickinator (May 23, 2013)

I believe the one you were referring to on that bike forum was a 35-37 bluebird.



Stinky_Sullivan said:


> 2speed's frame makes 18.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=236866


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 23, 2013)

It was. When I first saw the thread, I couldn't see the pictures.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 26, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> where was this picture taken? and was the owners name matt?
> 
> 
> Nick.




I just got an email from the owner of the Bluebird. Turns out HE LIVES NEAR ME!!!

I'll try to get all the info you need and more pictures.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 26, 2013)

As it turns out, Nick already has all the info on that bike. He said he knows Nick and that Nick as the serial number. I still get to go see a Bluebird when I get home.


----------



## Nickinator (May 26, 2013)

hes a cool guy, talked with him a bit and had some fun conversations. hope you have fun!

Nick.



Stinky_Sullivan said:


> As it turns out, Nick already has all the info on that bike. He said he knows Nick and that Nick as the serial number. I still get to go see a Bluebird when I get home.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 26, 2013)

Is he a member here or on SBF?


----------



## Nickinator (May 26, 2013)

I dont think so 



Stinky_Sullivan said:


> Is he a member here or on SBF?


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 25, 2013)

*update*

#18   whats left of a maroon spring deluxe.  was thought to be a robin till corrected.






#19 is 2speeds  now robin frame.




Nick.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jul 4, 2013)

I was about to correct your count until I saw you included 2speed's frame. I had previously counted it as #18.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=237063


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 2, 2013)

Is this the same bike as above? http://www.ebay.com/itm/1940-1941-E...880?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2582443458


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 1, 2014)

*'38 Bluebird Registry ~ Count Update*

Updated as of today~

*Complete bikes with tanks = 15*
Bare frames without tanks or used for Robins = 6

Thanks to everyone that's given me pics and their S/N's, it is helping to more clearly identify them, especially in the Fall bikes, which were never shown in a catalog (to my knowledge). Some Fall Standard bikes are easily recognized, and some, as well as the Deluxes, seem to have an inconsistent array of parts from the factory. 

Thanks, Nick


----------



## partsguy (Nov 1, 2014)

Only 15? Sheesh.

There was a rusty and stripped-out Bluebird that surfaced on RRB last week.

The owner wants to try to put it back together...good luck...lol. It's a pretty ambitious thing to rebuild a Bluebird from the ground up and the only thing you have is the frame and an empty tank shell.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 1, 2014)

classicfan1 said:


> Only 15? Sheesh.
> 
> There was a rusty and stripped-out Bluebird that surfaced on RRB last week.
> 
> The owner wants to try to put it back together...good luck...lol. It's a pretty ambitious thing to rebuild a Bluebird from the ground up and the only thing you have is the frame and an empty tank shell.




You are probably talking about Tyler's new find which is one of the earlier Blue Birds. The '38 is a significantly different bike from the earlier ones which are much more plentiful but more desirable than the '38. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 1, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> The '38 is a significantly different bike from the earlier ones which are much more plentiful but more desirable than the '38. V/r Shawn




Ahem... I don't find the earlier ones more desirable than the '38's..... 

Nick


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 1, 2014)

Want to ask that question on a poll?  V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (Nov 1, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Want to ask that question on a poll?  V/r Shawn




'35-7 has the look 
'38 is a better rider


----------



## 40ford (Aug 18, 2018)

I just acquired this 1938 from Duff Campbell don't know if you documented it yet.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 23, 2018)

Thought this would be a good place for these. V/r Shawn

29 Sep, 1938




20 May, 1938


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 30, 2019)

bikesnbuses said:


> Ok,believe it or not..It was on Craigslist in late 2012,listed as "Vintage bicycle"... Ad read "Vintage bike. Type unknown. Cash and carry. " WITH the phone # in the ad! with grainy dark pictures,good enough that I (or any of us)knew immediately what it was..I called and called,no answer,emailed at the same time a few times..1 hour later the phone rang.."Its still available" They were 1 hour away in CT,I made it there in 45 minutes with a pocket full of cash expecting "So and so called and said its a rare bike and he'll give me $$$ for it" etc,etc..but no ..
> He told me he did hot rods and Harleys (Obvious by his garage)and he saw it in a big cleanout dumpster and thought it was an early Harley..He was disappointed it was just an old bike. At this point I noticed his phone ON HIS HIP!!! I tried to leave but the nice gentleman wanted to TALK :eek:!!30 loooonnng painful minutes later (As I had my hands on a Bluebird!) I was on my way home ! And his phone NEVER rang,(I stared at his phone the whole time waiting for the calls to pour in!!) I loaded the bike and raced home and literally took the pic shown..
> The bike is now almost done with resto;seat(Bob U),,chrome,NOS parts,etc..Just waiting on finishing paint the pinstriping
> Thats the story on this one..
> ...



Killer story. Still got it? Any pictures?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 30, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Killer story. Still got it? Any pictures?



Thank you!Unfortunately,I sold it..Heres a link to my "reveal" when it was done..Thank you Balloob !! Jeff
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/i...luebird-or-redbird-as-my-wife-calls-it.49852/


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 30, 2019)

bikesnbuses said:


> Thank you!Unfortunately,I sold it..Heres a link to my "reveal" when it was done..Thank you Balloob !! Jeff
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/i...luebird-or-redbird-as-my-wife-calls-it.49852/
> 
> View attachment 1055484



Wow. Turned out great. Thanks!!


----------



## charnleybob (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## bicibob (Feb 10, 2021)

Nickinator said:


> View attachment 540250
> View attachment 540251



Hi Nick,

I have a '38 Elgin Bluebird. It's not a known unit. It has serial #  E8     C 78447

Not sure if this registry is still happening...... Would like to find more info on my bike. 

Thanks,  Bob


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 10, 2021)

bicibob said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> I have a '38 Elgin Bluebird. It's not a known unit. It has serial #  E8     C 78447
> 
> ...



Welcome... Just go to the Search feature in the upper right and type "1938 Bluebird" ,"search, and you will find a lot of stuff for them......


----------

